# Smokey look w/ moles ! FOTD 10/10/06



## iiifugaziii (Oct 10, 2006)

nothin special... but I haven't posted in TOO long! my hair has frizzies all over the place!! ahhhh!

here's my face stats::

oil control lotion
Studio Fix fluid w/ 188 brush
loose powder w/ 129 brush
Omega eyeshadow in brows w/ clear brow set
Stray Rose blush
 moles = liquidlast liner in Coco Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EYES:
bare canvas paint. sharkskin shadestick on lid, shell CCB above crease to brow. (haha i used them ALL).
Carbon all over lid w/ 242
Wedge in crease & blended out w/ 224 (and 222 is great for blending)
Naked lunch as highlight w/ 224 again (also on the inner corner as bottom liner w/ carbon too)
Pro Lash mascara w/ Fibre Rich on top
Smolder in waterline

LIPS:
Beurre cremestick liner
Myth lipstick (I believe this is mac stores only)
Cushy White Plushglass


----------



## ette (Oct 10, 2006)

Gorgeous but no suprise lol!! Great job.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 10, 2006)

hey sweetie! yay posting again! you look so awesome!!! the first pic is just soooo pretty!


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the lip combo!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

OMG! Thats gorgeous!!! I never thought to blend Carbon out with Wedge, would Brun or Espresso work I dont have Wedge?


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful, you are very nice


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)

hey mama i miss ur post... u always look so flawless. ahhhhhhhh so jealous... anyhow u look gorgeous as always


----------



## Kim. (Oct 10, 2006)

Flawless!


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 10, 2006)

looks beautiful and professional and your skin is so flawless!! Good job!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

too pretty!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 10, 2006)

omfg, this is gorgeous! it's flawless, and the moles are an excellent touch!


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 10, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!  Your makeup is beautiful.


----------



## eckof (Oct 10, 2006)

You are so beautiful! You always look gorgeous!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_OMG! Thats gorgeous!!! I never thought to blend Carbon out with Wedge, would Brun or Espresso work I dont have Wedge?_

 
thanks everyone for the nice compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can try espresso too. It might be a little bit dark, so just use a tiny itty bit. I did the same look with Embark instead of Wedge before. it's just a darker look. Wedge or Kid eyeshadows are so awesome! i use them with everything! so next time you make a trip to MAC get one of those


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 10, 2006)

You are sooo pretty!!!  Your makeup---Flawless!!!  Go head Girl!!


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 10, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 10, 2006)

Bella


----------



## Saints (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome! Love your eyelook


----------



## stacey (Oct 10, 2006)

you make me want to hump you. absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Oct 10, 2006)

this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 10, 2006)

oh my god you are stunningggg !! so so so gorgeous.


----------



## tommysgrls4 (Oct 10, 2006)

*SOOOOO pretty!*




LOVE this look!! Very sexy! And will be copied by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too bad I dont have those eyes! ;(


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful = )


How do you get ur eyeliner so perfect?


----------



## angelica (Oct 10, 2006)

you look so pretty


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 10, 2006)

Your skin is absolutely incredibly flawless........and of course your makeup too!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 10, 2006)

gorgeous! your look is so flawless! i hope u start posting more! : )


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

holy crap you're hot!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 10, 2006)

you are so amazingly beautiful and your make up rocks!

this is such a pretty look


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 10, 2006)

You look hott.  I love this look very much.


----------



## kimb (Oct 10, 2006)

stunning!!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Oct 11, 2006)

I just love all your looks! Please post more!!!


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 11, 2006)

you are absolutely gorgeous. the skin! the eyes! the hair! *covets*

and that look is stunning. you do such an amazing job with the blending and the perfectly curved lines. TUTORIAL! pretty please!


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Oct 11, 2006)

YAYYYYYY you posted!!
You are so damn pretty you bastard! Love it!


----------



## devin (Oct 11, 2006)

beautiful! love the lips!


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 11, 2006)

flawless skin! love the lips


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay,.. I want to cry now and hide my head in shame,.. I only dream that my MU looks that flawless.


----------



## Lizz (Oct 11, 2006)

please do a tutorial!


----------



## star1692 (Oct 11, 2006)

God you look amazing girl....Soo not fair hehe.  I'd love a tutorial!??


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 11, 2006)

your face is flawless!!!!!!so pretty


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautious-ness.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, your skin looks amazing!!! are you using a different foundation or camera??

gorgeous! this look is flawless!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 11, 2006)

This is soooooo gorgeous!!!! I hope you start posting more often again, everything you do is amazing ; )


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love it! You are SO pretty! Your makeup looks flawless...so does your skin.


----------



## linkas (Oct 11, 2006)

You're very talented. All your looks are amazing. I need a tutorial hehe Love your face, pretty pretty pretty! Lucky you!


----------



## Sanne (Oct 11, 2006)

you are soo gorgeous!!! I'd love to see a tutorial from you!!!


----------



## soopercris (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW!! amazing makeup! it was executed perfectly! and thanks so much for including the brushes you used..that's really helpful..now if only we had a tutorial for this look..hint.hint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe..


----------



## sadeyes32 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was just going to say your skin looks flawless too!


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 12, 2006)

Your skin is perfect! I am so jealous!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 13, 2006)

okie dokie i'm going to do a tutorial for this look soon since a few of you guys requested it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Within the next week or so it should be up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Oct 13, 2006)

so pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 13, 2006)

looks great! you're so pretty =)


----------



## M (Oct 14, 2006)

You look fabulous! I wish I could wear the SF liquid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please post more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to check out the two lippies you used.


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 14, 2006)

Your eyes color is awesome


----------



## luvly_bubly (Oct 14, 2006)

dat looks really pretty


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 14, 2006)

Is it ok if I'm in love with you?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Is it ok if I'm in love with you?_

 
lol. it's all about the love babay!


----------



## KJam (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katura (Oct 17, 2006)

You are gorgeous! I love your posts sooo much!


----------



## bhaerynden (Oct 17, 2006)

pretty eyes !


----------



## always.27 (Oct 27, 2006)

you are SO talented.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 27, 2006)

You rock lady!  You so look like a cover girl in the last pic.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 27, 2006)

OOoo very pretty!  I want to see more of the tattoo as well.


----------



## courtneycakes (Oct 27, 2006)

you are so pretty!


----------



## roxybc (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG, your soooooo gorgeous!!!  I love all of your FOTD's, you should post them everyday LOL!!!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Oct 28, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## ben (Oct 28, 2006)

you're one of my favoritves and i wish that you'd post more!

so hot


----------



## MAC is love (Oct 29, 2006)

i love your fotd's, they are GREAT


----------



## lahdeedah (Oct 30, 2006)

Ooh that is so gorgeous! I'm on pins and needles for the tutorial, yay!


----------



## amoona (Oct 30, 2006)

these pictures are great, you look flawless. i love black smokey eyes!!!


----------



## Lollie (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, you are hotttttttt!


----------



## circe221 (Nov 7, 2006)

Your skin is flawless!!!! It looks airbrushed almost!

I use Omega on my brows too! It's the only thing that doesn't make them look too dark with my skin/hair. It was recommended by a MU at the MAC store and it was one of the best purchases I ever made!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 7, 2006)

This is such a gorgeous look on you.


----------



## mellz (Nov 8, 2006)

Flawless! I love it


----------



## Midgard (Nov 8, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got Myth l/s and Sharkskin shadestick because of this FOTD!! Love those colors-- neutral but not shy...SEXY! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 15, 2006)

I love it!! and let me say.. you are one of the only girls, whom I have seen the septum Piercing on that actually looks GOOD! I love it!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_okie dokie i'm going to do a tutorial for this look soon since a few of you guys requested it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Within the next week or so it should be up!_

 
Please let us know when it's posted!  This is a perfect look!!!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 26, 2007)

That's an amazing look!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 27, 2007)

100% My Favorite Look Of Yours!!!!!


----------

